# Changing AIB Credit Cards



## Darando (20 Dec 2006)

Has anyone had any dealing with AIB in relation to changing from an older credit card product to a new one. First got my credit card about 7 years ago - (Standard Visa) - just noticed on this months statment that the APR will increase in Jan to 19.4% (purchases) and 21.19% (cash). Credit Limit €4,300 currently.

This seems to be a bit steep.

So I looked at the rates of the currently available AIB "Be" and "Platinum" cards which both have much lower rates.

So I guess my question is- has anyone been able to change from one AIB card to another and keep their credit limit?? Just want some peoples experiences before I ring them so I can be armed with a few facts!!!


----------



## Bank Manager (20 Dec 2006)

I'll continue with my usual 'mantra' - my strong advice, don't borrow on your credit card, use for convenience only.  Get yourself a personal loan and pay it off over a term that suits you.  You'll find it will work out cheaper than credit card debt (irrespective of who your credit card supplier is).

BM


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Dec 2006)

If you qualify for either a Paltinum or be card, then you should have no problems changing and keeping your limit.


----------



## demoivre (21 Dec 2006)

Darando said:


> Just want some peoples experiences before I ring them so I can be armed with a few facts!!!



Arm yourself with the following facts at least :  and [broken link removed], two mention just two, both offer better rates than AIB though no cashback as with AIB platinum . I would take Bank Manager's advice first though.


----------



## Darando (21 Dec 2006)

I totally understand about borrowing on a credit card - just that its nice to have the option when abroad etc.. and then being able to pay over two months or so - dont really plan on running up a long term bill on it. Just struck me as obvious to change to a better deal, even if i dont "intend" on running up a large bill.

Thanks demoivre- will use that against them if they get a bit cheeky with me!!!


----------



## Satanta (21 Dec 2006)

CCOVICH said:


> If you qualify for either a Paltinum or be card, then you should have no problems changing and keeping your limit.


Fully agree with the above from experience. Chances are you'll be offered/given a far higher credit limit given your history with the bank ("be" comes with a minimum limit of €2k and the Platinum card with a minimum of €15k).

Do be aware of the thresholds for the Platinum card (€50k per annum), as if you are eligible this would give the best %'s and also the possibility to cover the SD charge with the cashback option. 



As an aside, anyone know if they may include additional "criteria" not detailed in the Ts&Cs for the Platinum card? Technically meeting all criteria so should be able to avail of the card (as a new or existing customer). When I applied (happened to be sorting out a different transaction and thought I may as well switch) told that a customer couldn't transfer from the Student Mastercard to the Platinum, as they need to build up history with the "be" card. I was about to get into a fight over new customers being eligible for the Platinum so that's a blatent mistake, but didn't have time and never got back onto them since. Not sure if I'm bothered with the fight to gain the €40 SD [technically up to €250 cashback can be achieved (0.5% back on €5'000 to €50'000)] (aside from this one blip extremely happy with the banking service) but thought I'd seek others opinions.


----------



## GreatDane (21 Dec 2006)

Hi

Agree with much of whats said above, however in answer to the original question - Yes, I recently tried to "upgrade" or "modernise" my card - here's the short version:

- Phone Call No 1
Quick chat with a nice person on the phone who told me they don't do my card anymore, agreed it was out of date etc & recommended I upgrade.  She promissed me the forms by mail, but they never arrived at my house.

- Phone Call No 2
Another quick chat with another nice lady, who again promissed me the paperwork to just sign & return & I could upgrade to a Platinum card.  She phoned me back a day or so later, took one or two brief details to "update the Banks records" and everything was "fine".

- Several days later
Out comes a request for up to date ID, no problem I send it off expecting my new card shortly afterwards by post.

- Several more days later
I get a request for a load of documents to support my "application for a Platinum card" (FYI I've a good credit history, never had problems with my CC, AIB etc)

.. no phone call to explain why, that they were sorry they made a mistake they could not upgrade me automatically etc etc.   All I wanted was: some sort of explanation, courtesy phonecall and no hastle ... too much to ask for on this occassion, clearly 



So, several weeks later ... I'm on the move to another credit card provider offering better rates / service etc (thankfully Im also smart enough to have more than one card, so never overly reliant on the same card provider for everything) 


Cheers

G>


----------



## daltonr (22 Dec 2006)

Switched from AIB Classic Visa to AIB Gold Visa a few years ago and got a lower rate.

At the time I had to close one then wait a month then open another, to avoid being double charged. That shouldn't be a problem now but when the tax was introduced nobody knew what the hell they were doing.

I ran into problems with a Direct Debit turning up on the card that I closed, AFTER it had been closed. Watch out for that one.

Apart from that it went OK.

Have just applied to open a PTSB ICE Card. I now do my current account and business banking with them. Lower APR which I like for the same reasons you do. I spend a lot of time abroad so in a pinch I have no access to Credit, which usually involves either appearing in person, or signing some paperwork. It can take weeks to sort that all out from abroad. The credit card with a very high credit limit is useful. And my APR is lower than personal loans were a few years ago.

Don't know if TSB will match my existing credit limit.  But I'll hold onto the AIB card for the time being in any case.

Interestingly AIB recently queried a transaction to make sure my card hadn't been stolen. They called and asked about $10 spend at the Oriental Super Buffet, in Florida. I pointed out to them that all charges since last March have been in Florida, and I wondered why they hadn't queried the two Cars that I've bought since I got here, using the card.

The cost of the cars was cleared almost immediately, but they went through without a query.

-Rd


----------



## Darando (23 Dec 2006)

Cheers for all the help,

will look into it after christmas, not exactly the time to be changing cards!! I will let you all know how I get on and if I find any more info.


----------



## GreatDane (26 Dec 2006)

daltonr said:


> ....
> 
> Interestingly AIB recently queried a transaction to make sure my card hadn't been stolen. They called and asked about $10 spend at the Oriental Super Buffet, in Florida. I pointed out to them that all charges since last March have been in Florida, and I wondered why they hadn't queried the two Cars that I've bought since I got here, using the card.
> 
> ...


 

ROFLMAO   

I really do love these "security departments" they come up with the most stupid things .... 

My own most amusing experience was with with Tesco Visa (sorry for moving off topic from AIB), where they declined a transaction on me while I was abroad - so I rang them & eventually confirmed I was who I said I was. Then I asked them why they didn't ring me on my mobile, to which they replied " Is your mobile the following number: *** ******* ?" to which I replied "Yes" and to which I was told they didn't have it on file, that was just my contact number on their main screen ! 

We really should consider setting up annual AAM Stupidity in Financial Sevices Awards & hand them out to the relevant service providers each year you know  (Brendan, are you up for this ? )

Cheers

G>


----------



## Anne Marie (1 Jan 2007)

Ring your Branch, and ask to speak to your RELATIONSHIP MANAGER.  Depending on your standing with the Bank, you may have an assigned, specific RM, or else you just might be the baby of the Bank's on-duty RM  (sorta like seeing whoever is on-duty in A+E, or having the exclusive use of a Consultant!!)

Whichever RM you have, they are GREAT people to advise on the Credit Card best suited to your needs, and on a Million other Banking queries you may have.  They don't operate on Commission, so their advice is im-partial.

Try it.


----------



## demoivre (1 Jan 2007)

Anne Marie said:


> Ring your Branch, and ask to speak to your RELATIONSHIP MANAGER.  Depending on your standing with the Bank, you may have an assigned, specific RM, or else you just might be the baby of the Bank's on-duty RM  (sorta like seeing whoever is on-duty in A+E, or having the exclusive use of a Consultant!!)
> 
> Whichever RM you have, they are GREAT people to advise on the Credit Card best suited to your needs, and on a Million other Banking queries you may have.  They don't operate on Commission, so their advice is im-partial.
> 
> Try it.



 Their advice about their *own *products might be impartial but given the amount of competition in the market that is of very limited use to anyone.


----------



## Darando (10 Jan 2007)

PTSB wont take me onboard after all the application forms etc becasue they have a policy of you must have a permanent job - I am on contract at the moment!! Is this a typical problem?

Still waiting on AIB transfer forms btw.!


----------



## soy (10 Jan 2007)

Rang AIB card services about getting forms to upgrade from Gold to Platinum before xmas. No need, she asked me a couple of questions over the phone and got my new visa card a week later. Painless.


----------



## Darando (17 Jan 2007)

Today for the 3rd time I rand AIB for the form to swap cards (standard to be) - the guy couldnt understand why the form wasnt sent out - (probably something to do with them not wanting to reduce their income!!) - he rang sales etc.. blah blah and it can only be done ia form according to him!!!

And as I mentioned b4 - the option of PTSB card has been exhauted due to me being currently on contract!


----------

